# مواقف محرجة



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

محرجة من الأطفال 

تقول وحده من الامهات .. 

( كنت معزومة على حفل عشاء فأخذت ابنتي الصغيرة معي ، فلما جلسنا حول البوفيه ظنت انه مطعم وقالت بصوت عال : هذا الأكل بفلوس والا ببلاش؟؟ فضحكوا عليها الحاضرات..) 

والثانية ... 

( جانا ضيوف وجابوا معهم هديه للمولود الجديد فكان ابني يريد فتحها فقلت له ( اصبر حتى يذهبوا ) صار يدخل ويطلع ولما مل الولد من الانتظار دخل وقال بصوت مرتفع ... (خلاص أبفتحها شكلهم بينامون عندنا ) 

وقالت وحده بعد ... 

( ذهبنا في زيارة لعمات زوجي ، وحده منهم كبيره في السن قلت لولدي حب راسها فرفض وقال ( ريحة راسها شينه ) -يقصد الحناء- شوفوا الإحراج اللي صار لي ) 

كما قالت.. 

( جتني وحده من صديقاتي وكانت ملامحها تشبه دول شرق أسيا فجلست بنتي تطالعها بقوه لما قلت لها عيب ردت وقالت ( شكلها شغالة ) 

هذه من جد يبغالها بالشنطه على راسها.. 

( اخذت من اختي شنطه ورحنا لحفله ومعنا بنت اختي ولما وصلنا وخلعت عبايتي حتى شافت الشنطه وقامت تسحبها بقوة وهي تقول ( حقت ماما هاتيها ) وانا احاول اسكتها !!! ) 

و وحده تقول .. 

( زوجي كان عنده ضيوف على العشاء وحطيت العشاء كله لهم وكان ولدي يبي يتعشى قلت له: اذا خلصوا الرجال بنتعشى.. رحت اصلح لهم الشاهي ...وهو دخل على الضيوف وقال لهم ( لا تخلصون العشاء لانا بنتعشى أنا وأمي بعدكم ) شوفوا وجه ابوه وقتها ) 



وحده تقول بنتها دايم تحرجها بنقل الكلام قدام الناس تقول : مره كنت أكلم صديقتي بالهاتف وكنت أقولها عن وحده من جاراتي وإني ما أطيقها دمها ثقيل وإذا جت تجلس عندي بالساعات في بيتي وتحب الكلام الكثير ومره دق الباب وطلعت جارتي قلت لها : تفضلي وجتها بنتي الصغيره وقالت بصوت عالي : يمه هذي جارتنا اللي دمها ثقيل واللي إنتي ماتحبينها طيب ليش تدخلينها البيت تقول الأم : صار وجهي مية لون ويوم سمعت جارتي هذا الكلام زعلت وطلعت من البيت 000!! 



هذا موقف حصل لي ومع اقاربي : كنا بنصلي المغرب جماعه في احدى الاستراحات وكان امامنا طفلين , الاول يقول للثاني : انا اسم امي فاطمه , ايش اسم امك انتا؟؟؟؟ يرد عليه الولد الثاني وهو اصغر منه بكثير : اسم امي ماما. وهاتك ضحك وحنا نصلي استغـفـر الله ما قدرنا نمسك الضحكه 


كانت المعلمة تشرح لطالبات الصف الثالث الابتدائي عن وسائل الاتصال الحديثة مثل الهاتف والتلكس والبريد الجوي والفاكس فرفعت احدى الطالبات الصغيرات يدها وقالت: ابله حنا عندنا فاكس في البيت عند جدتي وتستعمله كل يوم00!! فشجعتها المدرسة على اكمال حديثها وقالت: وكيف تستخدمونه؟ فقالت الطفلة: تدهن به 0-البنت بالطبع كانت تقصد دهون الفكس- 000!! 


احدى الأمهات اعتادت أنها ترى ابنها الصغير يطارد الدجاجات ويدخلها الى محلها ويحرص على ابقاء الديك في الخارج وعندما سألته عن السبب قال: ذولا حريم ما يطـلعـن من البيت ويشوفن الرجال000!! 



طفلة في الروضة كانت تعبث بأنفها اثناء الحصة ... فانتقدتها المعلمة وقالت لها استعملي المنديل عيب اتسوين كذا فأجابت الطفلة (( لا مو عيب بابا يسوي كذا )).... 

دعيت العائلة للعشاء عند أحد أقارب الزوج واثناء تناول الطعام كانت صاحبة المنزل تضـيّـف الأم وتصر عليها ان تأكل صحناً آخر بينما كانت تتمنع فرد الطفل بلهفة لأنقاذ امه من المأزق .... (( لا تحطين لها صحن ثاني ترى بابا يقولها لا تكثرين أكل انتفختي ))... 



و أختم بهذي النكتة: ولد و ابنه راكبين الباص , صورة الرئيس فلان معلقه في المقدمه 

-الولد : بابا بابا مو هذا اللي قلت عنه حمار ؟ 

-الاب: لمين هالولد يا اخوان ؟ 



منقول/ "موقع الساحة العربية


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

oh yes, ah i understand....

eeehmm, what's it all about? 

someone please tell me the topic


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

هاها. ما توقعت إني بشوف نكت على هالموقع. شكلك مليت من المباني. بس معظم المساكين هني ما بيفهمون شيء، فعشان اقهرهم بكتب بعض الارقام على الشاشة

برج دبي يمكن يوصل ل 1050 لان البنكل بيكون 1001


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

:runaway: :eek2: 1050 :eek2: :runaway:


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

1050? meters? :runaway:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

when i read the number 1050 i guess it is a new press release which says burj is now at a height of 1050????
i also guess it's from al khaleej paper?

 please tell me


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Hahahaha , i was just playing along with bulldozergirl , Ulb posted a dew imbarassing moments parent face sometimes because of their children , and bulldozer girl though she would make all u guys suffer by entering all those useless meaningless digits  hahahaha !!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

that's not funny  :jk:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Hahahaha , i was just playing along with bulldozergirl , Ulb posted a dew imbarassing moments parent face sometimes because of their children , and bulldozer girl though she would make all u guys suffer by entering all those useless meaningless digits  hahahaha !!



الله يسامحك, كنا قاعدين نتسلى ليش خبرتهم عن الموضوع.


Since it's Bulldozergirl that made dubai_lover suffer then she is the one that should translate every thing. What do You think dubai_lover do you agree with me? :cheers:


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

Dubai-Lover said:


> when i read the number 1050 i guess it is a new press release which says burj is now at a height of 1050????
> i also guess it's from al khaleej paper?
> 
> please tell me



liebe Herr Denis,

You know arabic it's not a difficult language i'am certain that with more effort you will manage to learn it. and like this bulldozergirl will not be able to make joke of you again. :runaway:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes please 
or i am the guy who should learn your language
at least a bit and a few words

and it's "Lieber Dennis"  (a/k/a dear dennis)


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

I don't think the stories can be translated, because they're funny in a cultural sense, and they don't sound as funny when translated, since the person wouldn't know what's considered to be embarrassing in another culture.

They're a bunch of anecdotes like the ones in Reader's Digest about embarrassing things kids say.


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> هاها. ما توقعت إني بشوف نكت على هالموقع. شكلك مليت من المباني. بس معظم المساكين هني ما بيفهمون شيء، فعشان اقهرهم بكتب بعض الارقام على الشاشة
> 
> برج دبي يمكن يوصل ل 1050 لان البنكل بيكون 1001


خخخخخخخخخخخ

1001m :eek2: 1050m برج :eek2:


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

come on


----------



## dany01 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll write in english for you guys
your thanks will be appreciated  



here you go..

Mahrja min alitfal

..Taoul wahda min alimhath

kalnath maoujomah ali hafal
ayshaa fagazth ibntee alsageerah mey, falma galsanah hool alboufayah zanth ina matam wafaalat basooth ila :hazah iliakoul ) 
(..bazous wa ila bealas?? fazhakoua alhaya alhasserath

,,,waaltazeeyah

i can write the whole thing for you, just ask me
as i said before, i will write for you

Thank you


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes please translate it! 
somehow i don't trust these arabs here


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

OK. Here's a literal translation of what *ulb* posted. Apparently, he frequents Saudi sites and reads anecdotes made for women magazines. Don't blame me for the poor quality or lack of meaning in English, or any racism that might be present. And *dany_01* you got the transliteration wrong, but it's not that bad. I did this in my study break, to waste time doing something more boring than studying..

Embarrassing Moments from Kids

A mother said: "I was invited to a dinner party, and I brought my little daughter with me. When we went to the buffet, she thought it was a restaurant and she said out loud: 'Is this food free or do we have to pay?' and the women laughed at her.."

Another said: "Guests came to us and brought a gift for the newborn, and my son wanted to open them, but I told him to wait till they were gone. He came in and out of the room and when he got bored of waiting, he said: 'That's it. I'm going to open them. It looks as if these people will sleep in our house'."

And another said: "We were on a visit to my husband's aunts, and one of them is an elderly lady. I told my son to kiss her head, but he refused and said: 'Her head smells bad' (he meant the henna), and I got very embarrassed."

And another said: "One of my friends visited me, and her features are Oriental. My little daughter sat staring at her intensely. I told her that's bad manners, and she said: 'She looks like a maid'."

This one needs to be hit on the head with a bag: "I borrowed a handbag from my sister, and we went to a party and brought her daughter with us. Once we reached there, I took off my cloak and once my niece saw the handbag she started pulling it from me and said: 'That's my mother's. Give it to me,' as I tried to make her shut up."

And another one said: "My husband had guests for dinner, and I placed the food on the table for them. My son wanted to have dinner as well, and I told him when the men are done, we can have dinner. I went to prepare some tea, and he went into the dining room and said: 'Don't finish the food, because my mom and I will have dinner after you'. You should have seen his father's face at the time."

One woman said that her daughter always embarrasses in front of people, she said: "Once I was talking to my friend on the phone, and I told her about one of my neighbours whom I can't stand, she has no sense of humour, and when she comes over she sits and talks for hours. And one day after that, this neighbour came over, and I told her welcome, come in. And then my little daughter said: 'Mom, this is the lady that doesn't have a sense of humour and the one you don't like, so why are you letting her in the house?'. My colour changed to a 100 different shades, and the woman got upset and left."

This incident happened to me and some of my relatives: "We were praying the sunset prayer as a group in one of the rest places on a trip, and there were two boys in front of us. One of them told the other: 'My mother's name is Fatima, what's your mother's name?' The second boy who was younger than him said: 'My mother's name is Mama'. At that time we couldn't help ourselves and burst out laughing - God forgive us."

A teacher was explaining to the students in a primary class the different kinds of communication methods available such as the phone, telex, air mail, and fax. A girl raised her hand and said: 'Miss, we have a fax in my grandmother's house and she uses it everyday!' The teacher encouraged her to finish what she had to say, and she asked: "And how do you use it?" The girl said: 'She applies it to herself for scent' - The girl, of course, meant the fax oil". (?)

A woman got used to seeing her little son chasing chickens into a shed and was keen on keeping the **** outside. When she asked him for the reason, he said: 'These are women, they shouldn't go out and mix with the men!'

A girl in KG was playing with her nose during class, so the teacher criticised her and told her to use a tissue because it's bad manners to do this. The girl said: 'No, it's not bad manners, my dad does this.'

A family was invited over for dinner by in-laws, and during dinner, the hostess insisted that the woman have another serving, while the woman declined. Her son came to save her from this and said: 'Don't give her another serving because dad told her don't eat too much you've become fat'.

And I finish off with this: "A boy and his father are on a bus, and the picture of a president is hung inside. The boy says: 'Dad, isn't that guy the one you said is an ass?' The father: 'Whose son is this?'

Copied from: as-Saha al-Arabiya site


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

*dany_01*

Mawaqef muhrija min al-atfal

Taqool wahda min al-ummahat..
(Kent ma'zooma 'ala hafl 'eshaa fa akhatht ibnati as-saghira ma'ei, fa lamma jalasna howl al bofay dhannat annahu mat'am wa qalat b'sowten 'aal: hatha al-akel bfloos wella beblaash? Fa dhahko 'alayha al-haadherat)...

Walthaniyah..


----------

